# "networkmanager inactive" since update? hotplug fix??

## lo-jay

strange: network is down after boot,  *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
> 
> 

  sometimes works. is that modemmanger related?

cheers![/quote]

```
[    8.821995] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097148k 

[    9.008654] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    9.049601] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    9.188892] EXT4-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    9.222978] EXT4-fs (sda8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    9.267831] EXT4-fs (sda9): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   16.816887] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   19.879074] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

[   19.879697] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   21.577795] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

[   21.577817] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   41.721080] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[   45.552449] usb 1-1.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88011afa9c80 start 2 [1/2 us]

[  151.336338] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: Link is down

[  151.983330] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  152.127472] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: remove debugfs

[  152.127528] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: disabling interface

[  152.135405] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

[  152.135971] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  155.408427] sky2 0000:07:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

[  155.408448] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  233.053571] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:0f:3d:23:54:cb:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.1 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=328 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=30209 PROTO=UDP SPT=67 DPT=68 LEN=308 

```

----------

## lo-jay

i did put 

```
rc_hotplug="!net.*"

```

into /etc/rc.conf & that kinda seems to work.

is that a legit fix? what about? dhcp am kinda confused  :Confused:  

```
# rc-update show    

       NetworkManager |      default                                  

            alsasound | boot                                          

            bluetooth |      default                                  

             bootmisc | boot                                          

          consolefont | boot                                          

                cupsd |      default                                  

                 dbus |      default                                  

                devfs |                                        sysinit

        device-mapper | boot                                          

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                          

             hostname | boot                                          

              hwclock | boot                                          

             iptables |      default                                  

              keymaps | boot                                          

            killprocs |                        shutdown               

    kmod-static-nodes |                                        sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                        

           localmount | boot                                          

             loopback | boot                                          

                  lvm | boot                                          

              metalog |      default                                  

              modules | boot                                          

             mount-ro |                        shutdown               

                 mtab | boot                                          

             net.eth0 |      default                                  

               net.lo | boot                                          

             netmount |      default                                  

                 ntpd |      default                                  

               procfs | boot                                          

                 root | boot                                          

            savecache |                        shutdown               

                 swap | boot                                          

            swapfiles | boot                                          

               sysctl | boot                                          

                sysfs |                                        sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                                  

         termencoding | boot                                          

         tmpfiles.dev |                                        sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                                          

                 udev |                                        sysinit

           udev-mount |                                        sysinit

              urandom | boot                                          

           vixie-cron |      default                                  

                 wicd | boot             
```

cheers again!

----------

